# Cranberry fo



## kbuska (Oct 22, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good seasonal cranberry fragrance?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently soaped one from Peak's called Spiced Cranberry. I really like it. It's heavier on the cranberry than spice (which I like), and it soaped like a dream for me.

IrishLass


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't tried that one.  I did soap Peak's Cranberry Citrus and each time got thick, sticky ash so cannot recommend that.

I'd like to try the Spiced one.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ken- I have also used the spiced cranberry from Peak's.  Lots of people really like the fragrance.  No discoloration.  Able to do a swirl, no acceleration that I remember.  HTH.

By the way, are you willing to spill the beans on the FO you used for the swap?  I'm dying to know.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 22, 2011)

Pomegranate lemonade from saveonscents. 

It's a great scent but accelerates quickly


----------



## kbuska (Oct 22, 2011)

Thks for the feedback. Ill give it a try. I'm looking for some winter scents that are easy on the spice.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 22, 2011)

I used cranberry citrus from Peak and I got a little ash but I've had worse on other batches. I love this scent and I don't think this is just a seasonal FO. I'd use it all year.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 22, 2011)

As IrishLass said, it's heavy on cranberry, light on the spice.  I have been taking lots of gift soap to my co-workers.  Almost everyone picks the Spiced Cranberry.  

Wow!  I would have never (in a million years) guessed Pomegranate Lemonade.  Ever!  Hmmm.  I like it a lot, but I thought it was a fall pear scent.


----------



## kbuska (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol I suppose you can call it what you want and no one will know. 

Any other great scent from peak for winter I should try?


----------



## judymoody (Oct 23, 2011)

Peak Cranberry Apple Marmalade (or maybe it's just Cranberry Marmalade) is really nice.  It discolors to a caramel color.  I've heard that Candle Science's version is identical from a post somewhere.  I've tried both and would be hard pressed to tell them apart.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

Does Candle Science's version accelerate like Peak's?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 23, 2011)

Peak's Bayberry is really nice and so is their Spruce Berry (just recently soaped them as well). Both soaped very nice for me.

IrishLass


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 23, 2011)

Peak's Bayberry smells really good in the bottle, haven't soaped yet.   It smells good as well.  Nice to know it behaved for you IrishLass.  FYI, the Bayberry from CS is for candles only. 

I love Spruce Christmas Tree by Peak.  I could smell that all day long.  There is no spice to my nose, only a really good tree smell.  I love it in candles, but want to soap it.  I have the Blue Spruce from CS, but the Spruce CT by Peak is much more complex.  This is all OOB comparison.  

Peak Winter Wonderland also smells good OOB.  I believe a couple of people recently commented on that one.  Cinnamon & Balsam also smells good OOB.  I'm not a fan of overly spicy scents, but it's a really good balance.  Oh, I bet Spruce Christmas Tree & Cinnamon Balsam would smell great together.  Peak's Mountain Pine is a very straight pine smell IMO.  I think would great for a blend.  Scotch Pine from CS is an okay pine smell OOB, definitely would go with Peaks for a true pine.  I will probably use most of these in wax, but hope the comparisons help.    

I have the samples of Cranberry Apple Marmalade from Peak and Cranberry Marmalade from CS.  I don't think I could distinguish between the 2.  Haven't soaped either one, sorry can't be more help Hazel.  I'm just not a huge fan of the scent.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

Kerrie - 

No problem. I was just wondering since I had problems with Peak's Cranberry Marmalade. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Tamera (Oct 24, 2011)

Candle Science Cranberry Marmalade is a dream to soap and smells wonderful.  I use it in CP goat milk soap and it behaves perfectly.  It does discolor to dark brown with a cranberry tinge, which is fine with me as I adore brown soaps.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Oct 24, 2011)

I've used  mix of Peaks Spiced Cranberry and BB's Cranberry Sweet.  BB's cranberry give you a little more tang to the scent without vanishing as quick as a citrus.   The blend makes for a great, realistic scent.  I used it in my Cranberry-Orange Tart soap I sent in the Autumn Soap Swap.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2011)

Tamera said:
			
		

> Candle Science Cranberry Marmalade is a dream to soap and smells wonderful.  I use it in CP goat milk soap and it behaves perfectly.  It does discolor to dark brown with a cranberry tinge, which is fine with me as I adore brown soaps.



Thanks for mentioning it. I'll have to try this one.


----------



## Bama (Oct 24, 2011)

I am glad to hear that on Cranberry Marmalade. I just ordered some this weekend and will arrive by Wed. I can't wait to try it for a Christmas soap.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 25, 2011)

*peak*

I just made peaks spiced cranberry, love it, also made mulberry, spruceberry is nice, winter wonderland is good, oh!! try amish harvest, it dis to a very dark brown but smells awesome. Cran marm I like but accs like crazy. oh did I mention iam a peak freak?! I love em.


----------

